# Burton Hail



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

What's the diff between hail and restricted hail? Just color?

How's the flex compared to lashed? Cause I don't really want anything softer than lashed. 

Also will Rome 390 L/XL fit US9 hail?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

the hails are super soft boots


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

Damn... I really liked the fit


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

Just want to confirm if US9 hail will fit Rome 390 boss L/LX 

I have tried them on again and I just love the fit...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the Restricted Hails was also concerned about the flex. I didn't really like it the first few times out (I actually put them up for sale here), but I fell in love with them.

Now I don't want any other boot lol. They are just soo comfortable. 

I have size 9.5 Hails and fit them in the L/XL. You can probably manage to make them fit, but you will have to do quite a bit of adjusting on the bindings. You are most likely better off with the S/M size with maxed out settings. 

The benefit of the L/XL though is if you get another boot that isn't low profile like the Hails. I would try them in a store first if you can. If not, prepare to return them online.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

What didn't you like at first, Leo? Was it the flex?

I'm also in the hunt for new boots. I got a set of Kaiju's new for real cheap, but I think they're too narrow. Yes I need asian fit boots, my foot is widest right in the middle section. The Kaiju's hurt right there (duh). Funny enough a pair of burton Moto's I got off sierra snowboard for like $40 (I know they were bad for the industry but I do miss the cheap prices!) didn't hurt there, so I'm thinking instead of having to look for wide boots maybe Burtons are all I need. the Moto's packed out ridiculously fast though. I'm talking about 15 days max. I also got better so I noticed the heel lift more. I have skinny heels so that makes things even worse. I'm thinking I'm going to need to go all Dr. Frankenstein on my boots with Tognar stuff

Waiting for stores to get their gear in, and Burtons, 32's, and Salomon Wides are on my short list.


----------

